# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авто-БТТ >  "Точка-М". Самоделка 1:35

## Марат

Представляю на Ваш высокий суд комплекс "Точка-М". В ввиду отсутствия чертежей, пришлось вооружиться фотоаппаратом, линейкой и брать штурмом оригинал. Использовал подручные материалы, красил, как обычно, нитрой.

----------


## Марат

Лет с 10 я увлечён авиацией и всю свою жизнь делал модели самолётов в 72-м масштабе. Но вот поменял место службы и по просьбе сослуживцев начал точить БТТ в 35-м. Эта модель - дань уважения офицерам-ракетчикам соседней части. Вернее две модели: офицеры уходили в запас. Чертежей не нашёл и пришлось неделю лазать по оригиналу с линейкой и фотиком. Модели начал одновременно, чтоб на одной ошибаться, а на второй исправлять ошибки. Мной будут представлены фото только одной машины. Они отличаются незначительно. Корпус модели традиционно из пластика от клавиатуры. После появления бортов начал деталировать кабину и боевое отделение.

----------


## Марат

Дальше доделал корпус.

----------


## Марат

Корпус готов. До установки верхних панелей боевого отделения покрасил, смыл и тонировал внутренности.

----------


## Марат

Окончательно отделал корпус, подвеску шасси, из деревянных школьных линеек сделал створки боевого отделения и приготовился к покраске.

----------


## Марат

Процесс покраски - самый желанный и интересный для меня процесс. Покрасил советской нитрой в трёхцветный камуфляж.

----------


## Марат

Теперь подобранная дека, заливка, свмывка, тонировка, сухая кисть.

----------


## Марат

Ещё несколько фото уже готовой модели.

----------


## Kasatka

Марат, у вас определенно талант! =)

----------


## Марат

Это не талант. Мне проще и легче работать в 35-м масштабе, т.к. я авиамоделист в 72-м. Ещё раз Вам Спасибо

----------


## Ramin

Нашёл! По хорошему завидую Вашему мастерству и нахожусь под впечатлением от Вашей модели!

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Рамин.

----------

